# Spouse Visa (Morocco - Rabat or Sheffield)



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

We just got married in Morocco (yesterday) and I have completed the online visa application form, just waiting on the certified marriage certificate back from the court in order to get it translated into English (By the way do we need to include the original Arabic marriage certificate too?). TB and English language (UK NARIC) already done.

I am confused... as 2 lawyers have said we need to submit all the spouse visa documents in Morocco. So my question is do we submit the spouse visa documents in:

A) UK (Sheffield): https://static.tlscontact.com/media/ma/rba/uk/2016-05-09_settlement_apps_mar.pdf
I came across the above link but I don't know if this applies to us or not?
OR
B) Morocco (Rabat): https://uk.tlscontact.com/ma/rba/index.php


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey 
I submitted mines to Sheffield. When you go to Rabat they will scan all your documents there and then. It's still dealt by Sheffield though. Good luck!


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

When did you submit yours?
You got married in Morocco?


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Kbida said:


> When did you submit yours?
> You got married in Morocco?


Early May. Yes we did. I am on day 53 and still not heard anything...


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for your help!

Aww, I wish you guys all the best hope you get your visa very soon now.

So If we submit all our documents to Sheffield, I will just have to attend a biometrics appointment and submit my passport in Rabat?
How long did it take you to book a biometrics appointment?

If you have a list of all the documents you submitted I would really appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks. No you take all your documents to Rabat and get them scanned. They will send it directly to Sheffield. Yes we sent off our marriage certificate, pictures, logs of conversations, pay slips and bank statements. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

You said earlier you posted all your documents to Sheffield?
Or did you post some of your documents to Sheffield and scan some from Rabat too.


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Kbida said:


> You said earlier you posted all your documents to Sheffield?
> Or did you post some of your documents to Sheffield and scan some from Rabat too.


All to Sheffield


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification.

If you have a list of all the documents you submitted I would really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Kbida said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> If you have a list of all the documents you submitted I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


Please see the previous two post 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, I thought you might have a detailed break down of all the documents.

So when we submit all our documents to Sheffield, I will just have to attend a biometrics appointment and submit my passport in Rabat?

I am thinking is it worth paying extra for the express premium service?


----------

